# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  إذا اشتد الكرب وعظم الخطب كان الفرج حينئذٍ قريبًا في الغالب

## أم أروى المكية

قال ابن رجب في مجموع الرسائل 3 / 173 _ 174 :
فصل
وإذا اشتد الكرب وعظم الخطب كان الفرج حينئذٍ قريبًا في الغالب.
قال تعالى: {حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْأَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا جَاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا} [يوسف: 110] وقال: {أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ} [البقرة: 214].
وأخبر عن يعقوب -عليه السلام- أنَّه لم ييأس من لقاء يوسف، وقال لإخوته: {اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلَا تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ} [يوسف: 87] وقال: {عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا} [يوسف: 83].
ومن لطائف أسرار اقتران الفرج باشتداد الكرب أن الكرب إذا اشتد وعظم وتناهى وجد الإياس من كشفه من جهة المخلوق ووقع التعلق بالخالق وحده، ومن انقطع عن التعلق بالخلائق وتعلق بالخالق، استجاب الله له وكشف عنه؛ فإن التوكل هو قطع الاستشراف باليأس من المخلوقين، كما قال الإمام أحمد، واستدل عليه بقول إبراهيم لما عرض له جبريل في الهواء وقال: ألك حاجة؟ فَقَالَ: أما إليك فلا!.
والتوكل من أعظم الأسباب التي تطلب بها الحوائج، فإن الله يكفي من توكل عليه، كما قال: {وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ} [الطلاق: 3].
قال الفضيل: والله لو يئست من الخلق حتى لا تريد منهم شيئًا لأعطاك مولاك كل ما تريد.
ومنها: أن العبد إذا اشتد عليه الكرب فإنَّه يحتاج حينئذٍ إِلَى مجاهدة الشيطان؛ لأنّه يأتيه فيقنطه ويسخطه، فيحتاج العبد إِلَى مجاهدته ودفعه، فيكون ثواب مجاهدة عدوه ودفعه: دفع البلاء عنه ورفعه.
ولهذا في الحديث الصحيح:
"يستجاب لأحدكم ما لم يعجل، يقول: قد دعوت فلم يستجب لي! فيدع الدعاء" (1).
ومنها: أن المؤمن إذا استبطأ الفرج ويئس منه ولا سيما بعد كثرة الدعاء وتضرعه ولم يظهر له أثر الإجابة، رجع إِلَى نفسه باللائمة ويقول لها: إِنَّمَا أتيت من قبلك ولو كان فيك خير لأجبت!.
وهذا اللوم أَحَبّ إِلَى الله من كثير من الطاعات؛ فإن يوجب انكسار العبد لمولاه، واعترافه له بأنه ليس بأهل لإجابة دعائه فلذلك يسرع إِلَيْهِ حينئذ إجابة الدعاء وتفريج الكرب، فإنَّه تعالى عند المنكسرة قلوبهم من أجله، عَلَى قدر الكسر يكون الجبر.
قال وهب: تعبد رجل زمانًا ثم بدت له إِلَى الله حاجة فصام سبعين سبتًا يأكل في كل سبت إحدى عشرة تمرة، ثم سأل الله حاجته فلم يعطها فرجع إِلَى نفسه فَقَالَ: منك أتيت، لو كان فيك خير أعطيت حاجتك. فنزل إِلَيْهِ عند ذلك ملك، فَقَالَ: يا ابن آدم؛ ساعتك هذه خير من عبادتك التي مضت وقد قضى الله حاجتك.
أهين لهم نفسي لكي يكرمونها ... ولن تكرم النفس التي لا تهينها
فمن تحقق هذا وعرفه وشاهده بقلبه، علم أن نعم الله عَلَى عبده المؤمن بالبلاء أعظم من نعمه في الرخاء، وهذا تحقيق معنى الحديث الصحيح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:
«لَا يَقْضِي اللَّهُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِ قَضَاءً إِلَّا كَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ، وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ سَرَّاءُ فَشَكَرَ كَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ، وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ ضَرَّاءُ صَبَرَ كَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُ، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا لِلْمُؤْمِنِ» (2).
ومن ها هنا كان العارفون بالله لا يختارون إحدى الحالتين عَلَى الأخرى، بل أيهما قدر الله رضوا به وقاموا بعبوديته اللائقة به...أهــ

__________
(1) أخرجه البخاري (6340)، ومسلم (2735).
(2) أخرجه مسلم (2999).

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> قال ابن رجب في مجموع الرسائل 3 / 173 _ 174 :
> 
> ومن لطائف أسرار اقتران الفرج باشتداد الكرب أن الكرب إذا اشتد وعظم وتناهى وجد الإياس من كشفه من جهة المخلوق ووقع التعلق بالخالق وحده، ومن انقطع عن التعلق بالخلائق وتعلق بالخالق، استجاب الله له وكشف عنه؛ فإن التوكل هو قطع الاستشراف باليأس من المخلوقين، كما قال الإمام أحمد، واستدل عليه بقول إبراهيم لما عرض له جبريل في الهواء وقال: ألك حاجة؟ فَقَالَ: أما إليك فلا!.
> والتوكل من أعظم الأسباب التي تطلب بها الحوائج، فإن الله يكفي من توكل عليه، كما قال: {وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ} [الطلاق: 3].


*بارك الله فيك أم أروى وزادكِ علما*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

وفيك بارك أخيتي أم علي .

----------

